# Windows 8 and Later Store Development > Modern Windows Apps (Metro) >  For fun: "Name that product"

## Brad Jones

Rumors are flying that Microsoft is going to stop using the Metro name. For fun, what new name would you give as a replacement? 

Brad!

( _Yes: This thread is a bit on the side of Chit Chat. This being the Metro forum, I thought it worth posting here. Besides, the admin said I could!_ )

----------


## Edders

Ortem? Or something similar like for example Nabru?

----------


## wasfy

> Ortem? Or something similar like for example Nabru?


whats nabru ??

----------


## VictorN

> whats nabru ??


I have no idea either!
Perhaps, it's kinda "... that no one had thought!"  :Big Grin:

----------


## Edders

It is "Urban" spelled backwards, but no idea why I came up with it at the time! :-)

----------


## Quizton

Windows Apollo

----------


## Brad Jones

Apollo is a codename for a Windows Phone OS release. Since Metro goes beyond just the phone, this would likely be a consfusing name to use!   :Wink:  

Of course, it would be more engaging than "Windows Store App" (versus Metro App).

Brad!

----------


## Quizton

Apollo Os lol wow 

I kinda like Metro though the multilingual photo thing should help alot of people still scared of the computer to learn to navigate it.

----------


## Marc G

Indeed, it seems that Metro Apps are now called "Windows Store apps", notice the small "a" in "apps".
Personally, I liked "Metro" much better; it was more catchy. "Windows Store apps" sounds a bit ... boring ...

----------


## John E

I'd call it Retro since it wouldn't look out of place in a 60's sci-fi film.  :Big Grin:

----------

